# Bridging visa C, processing time to remove the "no work" condition



## australiavisas (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to know if anyone has/had the same issue... I recently (2 weeks ago ) lodged the form 1005 in order to change the work restriction, due to financial hardship, on my bridging visa C.

Can anyone let me know the usual processing time for that kind of request 
As i saw, i took few days for some of you.. I'm a bit desperate..


----------



## Sam07 (Oct 20, 2014)

australiavisas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has/had the same issue... I recently (2 weeks ago ) lodged the form 1005 in order to change the work restriction, due to financial hardship, on my bridging visa C.
> 
> ...


Hi "australiavisas",
I am in the same boat!! I am currently on a Bridging Visa C and applied to get work rights about 2 weeks ago... but I haven't even had anyone acknowledging receipt of my application!!  It sucks not being able to work!! I understand your frustration and the waiting game is just so stressful!! Why did you get a BVC? Did you apply for any substantive visa?


----------



## australiavisas (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Sam07!

Well I applied for a defacto student visa before my WHV expires and about 2 weeks later I have received an email letting me know that I'm on a BVC. 
What about you for which visa did you apply ? And from which city ?


----------



## antmck1020 (Oct 15, 2014)

we applied for an 820/801 visa and was granted a bvc. we the applied to have the no work restriction removed, due to financial hardship and we received it about 3 weeks latter but that was 2 and 1/2 years ago now.


----------



## Sam07 (Oct 20, 2014)

australiavisas said:


> Hi Sam07!
> 
> Well I applied for a defacto student visa before my WHV expires and about 2 weeks later I have received an email letting me know that I'm on a BVC.
> What about you for which visa did you apply ? And from which city ?


Hi dear,

I am based in Sydney and actually applied for a further student visa just before my 485 graduate visa expires. The application was sent by post and reached a few hours after my visa ceased!! That's why I received a BVC with no work rights I assume. However, I've had some great news this week and received an invitation to apply for 189 permanent visa...So, I am now on a BVC with full permission to work yay!!  Now, have to get my old job back... not sure if I will! But so happy things worked out at the end! How about you? Any changes yet?


----------



## australiavisas (Oct 24, 2014)

Sam07 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I am based in Sydney and actually applied for a further student visa just before my 485 graduate visa expires. The application was sent by post and reached a few hours after my visa ceased!! That's why I received a BVC with no work rights I assume. However, I've had some great news this week and received an invitation to apply for 189 permanent visa...So, I am now on a BVC with full permission to work yay!!  Now, have to get my old job back... not sure if I will! But so happy things worked out at the end! How about you? Any changes yet?


Woow ! Congrats ! That's great ! I'm glad everything worked out for you 
No changes on my side.. I'm still waiting for my working rights.. Hopefully i will get it soon !


----------



## Sam07 (Oct 20, 2014)

australiavisas said:


> Woow ! Congrats ! That's great ! I'm glad everything worked out for you
> No changes on my side.. I'm still waiting for my working rights.. Hopefully i will get it soon !


You sure will, just keep positive  Are you in Sydney as well but originally from France?


----------



## australiavisas (Oct 24, 2014)

Sam07 said:


> You sure will, just keep positive  Are you in Sydney as well but originally from France?


Thanks ! I'm trying to stay positive  Yes that's right, I'm from France and actually living in Sydney.


----------



## Sam07 (Oct 20, 2014)

australiavisas said:


> Thanks ! I'm trying to stay positive  Yes that's right, I'm from France and actually living in Sydney.


Well, keep us updated... You should get a positive response very soon...It should be on the way


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

australiavisas said:


> Thanks ! I'm trying to stay positive  Yes that's right, I'm from France and actually living in Sydney.


Hi australiavisas,

I'm just wondering if you ever got news on your work rights? We are waiting to hear from immi now.

Thanks.


----------



## australiavisas (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunatly my application has been rejected, so I had to comeback in France... Now i'm preparing all the documents for another request!


----------



## Pinkgirl (May 6, 2017)

australiavisas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has/had the same issue... I recently (2 weeks ago ) lodged the form 1005 in order to change the work restriction, due to financial hardship, on my bridging visa C.
> 
> ...


how ur work right going now , i have same issue now


----------



## Pinkgirl (May 6, 2017)

Sam07 said:


> Hi "australiavisas",
> I am in the same boat!! I am currently on a Bridging Visa C and applied to get work rights about 2 weeks ago... but I haven't even had anyone acknowledging receipt of my application!!  It sucks not being able to work!! I understand your frustration and the waiting game is just so stressful!! Why did you get a BVC? Did you apply for any substantive visa?


hi Sam 
how is your visa going?


----------



## ivcia14 (Jun 26, 2017)

HI Guys,

Its been so quiet here now,

I submitted my partner visa application and BVC has been granted to me,
i submitted 1005 application to remove "no work rights" and im waiting 7 days now,
Does anyone have some update about it?
How long does it take it now,
on website is written 7 days.....but....
Im so stressed out now,

Please help


----------



## Pinkgirl (May 6, 2017)

I got it 3 weeks and 2 days...
if your documents were completed , you will get it soon


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

ivcia14 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Its been so quiet here now,
> 
> ...


Did you submit it online or paper? If you did online, they usually do them within a few days. If it was paper, will take about 3 weeks or so.

Please be aware, that with your partner visa and you being on a BVC, you will likely have to meet Schedule 3 criteria. I'm not sure if you were aware of this; but wanted to give you a heads up about it.


----------



## ivcia14 (Jun 26, 2017)

I submitted by hand in immigration office last Tuesday.
Ive been advised about schedule 3, my history is unusual unfortunately


----------



## ivcia14 (Jun 26, 2017)

Did schedule 3 apply to you? Your visa has been granted so quick &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

ivcia14 said:


> Did schedule 3 apply to you? Your visa has been granted so quick ��


Yes, it did. I worked with MARA agents to prepare for it and we were ready when they asked for the Schedule 3 evidences. In fact, I had already uploaded it all with the 820 visa evidence. I believe that is the main reason ours happened so quickly. That, and with DIBP wanting to process as many visas as possible by June 30th, mine was ready for processing. I completed my Medicals at the beginning of April, which is what I think triggered them to look at the application. I did medicals without being asked for them, as I wanted to get them done while we were on school holidays, to avoid taking time off work. I received my grant 1 day shy of 7 months.


----------



## ivcia14 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey,

That's very good news!
I have been working with MARA as well, I submitted already all documents to pass schedule 3, unfortunately with DIAC you never know....
The Immi website shows very long processing time unfortunately, all that procedure is very stressful...especially BVC!


----------

